# Truck hate.



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

Living in Cali I can understand what your saying, However get away from Cali and its another story. Live where there is several feet of snow and you will really like the high clearance a big truck has not to mention the 4 wheel drive.
I completely agree about the diesel too, very good bang for the buck, decent mpg compared to their size, lots of go fast power, pulling hauling what ever.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

tturedraider said:


> Please don't. Just do this; it's a lot more cost effective -


haha wow i have never seen some one do that


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

02 330Ci said:


> Living in Cali I can understand what your saying, However get away from Cali and its another story. Live where there is several feet of snow and you will really like the high clearance a big truck has not to mention the 4 wheel drive.
> I completely agree about the diesel too, very good bang for the buck, decent mpg compared to their size, lots of go fast power, pulling hauling what ever.


I agree with you there man.
But I do live in cali there for all trucks here are freakin pointless and for idiots.


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

If I move to Cali then I will sell my truck, lol till then I better keep it.
Though I completely agree with you, its a pointless gas hog unless you use it for work, there.


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

02 330Ci said:


> If I move to Cali then I will sell my truck, lol till then I better keep it.
> Though I completely agree with you, its a pointless gas hog unless you use it for work, there.


Exactly


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

MalibuMafiaV said:


> I agree with you there man.
> But I do live in cali there for all trucks here are freakin pointless and for idiots.


hahaha unless your a bro jk :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: unless you got a boat or bikes or need to haul stuff they are pointless. we have one but we used to haul stuff alot and now it for the most part hangs out.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Honestly, I think buying a pickup lowers your IQ by 50 points automatically.


hhahah :thumbup:


----------



## numindast (Apr 13, 2008)

smolck said:


> And this is what I think the OP was referring to. Look at this pic, taken by me and my cell phone while driving down the road. Genius in action ladies and gentleman!


This is the kind of thing we see around Chicago every single day of the year. Except it's not pallets they are hauling, it's anything made of or with metal. They cruise the alleyways looking for castoffs to haul to recyclers. Springs sagging, huge rust holes in the fenders, homemade "walls" going to twice the height of the cab roof, bald tires, and they move at (max) 2 MPH to save on gas. Ick!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

smolck said:


> And this is what I think the OP was referring to. Look at this pic, taken by me and my cell phone while driving down the road. Genius in action ladies and gentleman!


hoyl crap! is that even legal?


----------



## jetter2 (May 28, 2007)

I'll always have a little ranger or something to beat around in, and toe a jetski. towing stuff with a BMW is blasphemy IMO


----------



## bohemianjsr (Dec 11, 2008)

MalibuMafiaV said:


> I agree with you there man.
> But I do live in cali there for all trucks here are freakin pointless and for idiots.


I don't think the driver of this truck is an idiot.

http://www.expeditionamericas.com/

Check out where he's been on his truck....and only had one minor break down on his trip to the tip of South America, loggin hundreds of miles. In the end, opinions are like I shall say, butts, every body has one.

I live in cali and drive my truck to get me to places away from the crowds. Try driving our bmws down to baja for a surfing trip, or thru many of the national parks back roads, you may be able to do it, but sure as hell won't be practical. I like spending time in nature, camping, surfing, rock climbing, hiking...that sort of thing.

Trucks serve a purpose, Red Neck style lifted trucks are worthless, I agree.

Cheers!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

bohemianjsr said:


> I don't think the driver of this truck is an idiot.
> 
> http://www.expeditionamericas.com/
> 
> ...


yea trucks are useful and i think making a generalization of all trucks are for idiots is pretty naive, trucks are used to move food, large items even transport your bmw to the dealership. i admit those over lifted Bro trucks and show trucks which are not used and are driven like a car, those are stupid yes. and as bohemianjsr said taking our bmws out to the back country while is possible yes, is not practical


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

Dont forget those lowered, "dropped" trucks, biggest waste that I can think of, what is the point of turning your practical truck into something that cant cross a speed bump.


----------



## ZHPEE (Apr 24, 2008)

lol......... now that this egg has been opened........ 

We had a dump of a ton of snow over the last week......especially Christmas eve...... So here I am looking out my window and what do I see? A brand new Jeep Cherokee SRT pushing snow with his front fender...... right before it loses traction from it's oversized pimp rims with summer tires and runs straight into a tree. I go out and offer my help (to call a tow truck....lol) and he's mumbling to himself over and over as he stares at his lowered SUV........"but its a 4 wheel drive......but its a 4 wheel drive.......but its a 4wheel drive". YA........a summer only 4 wheel drive. So now the best part.........his wife gets out. And she's pissed. (no she didn't have a bottle of booze).. and she says......."I thought you said this thing could take us 'EVERYWHERE and BACK' when I was against buying this thing", as she slams her hand on the hood of the truck. He had no comment. LOLOLOL

Had to share that....... ;P


----------



## SmokedE46 (Jun 28, 2007)

Trucks:asshole: suck and so do large vans:violent:. It always seems that they are speeding and weaving down the highways rain or shine, like they're in a F1 :drive:race:nono:. I think it is because deep down they know they want a bimmer:roundel:


----------



## DaShoker (Nov 2, 2008)

smolck said:


> And this is what I think the OP was referring to. Look at this pic, taken by me and my cell phone while driving down the road. Genius in action ladies and gentleman!


Ahaha that pic is hilarious!


----------



## DaShoker (Nov 2, 2008)

02 330Ci said:


> If I move to Cali then I will sell my truck, lol till then I better keep it.
> Though I completely agree with you, its a pointless gas hog unless you use it for work, there.


Very true. The whole point of this thread.


----------



## DaShoker (Nov 2, 2008)

Missmodena310 said:


> hahaha unless your a bro jk :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: unless you got a boat or bikes or need to haul stuff they are pointless. we have one but we used to haul stuff alot and now it for the most part hangs out.


Hey, how does "bro" truck looks? Post pic lol.


----------



## DaShoker (Nov 2, 2008)

jetter2 said:


> I'll always have a little ranger or something to beat around in, and toe a jetski. towing stuff with a BMW is blasphemy IMO


Well, ranger is not really a full size pick up truck that is so popular .....


----------



## DaShoker (Nov 2, 2008)

bohemianjsr said:


> I don't think the driver of this truck is an idiot.
> 
> http://www.expeditionamericas.com/
> 
> Check out where he's been on his truck....and only had one minor break down on his trip to the tip of South America, loggin hundreds of miles. In the end, opinions are like I shall say, butts, every body has one.


Read my post, we're not talking about that kind of trucks here :thumbup:



DaShoker said:


> ......They buy truck here in sunny CA, where's no snow(except in the mountains), no off road, these people need AWD only 1% of the whole driving time, when they go to snow once a year or smthng. Some can say:"you know, I really need a truck because I'm going off roads and I love it." Well, I don't think you would buy Ford F350 Heavy Duty for off road, it'll be like a pig on the ice. You need something like Jeep Wrangler or Land Cruiser or something similar to that. ...


----------

